

Grass-Mud Horse Lexicon Classics - ice_ebbs
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=6538

======
tokenadult
For readers not familiar with the background of this post, I should explain
that this linguistics blog post links to some Chinese-English glossaries of
the punning expressions (often very crude) used to express politically
dissident thoughts on the heavily censored microblogging services in China.
The "grass-mud horse" is a famous character in a video that was actually
publicly released on Chinese-language video-sharing services for a while
(because the censors didn't recognize the pun and the political content of the
video). The video went viral in China, and now "草泥马" ("grass-mud horse," a pun
for "f___ your mother") is a term symbolic of all the puns used on China's
microblogging services to express dissent.

